# Spark plug torque specs



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

i'm doing my spark plugs and i can't seems to find the post which listed the torque specs for the spark plugs
thanks


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Spark plug torque specs (Spax MC)*

you really don't need to torque them down.... just give it a decent turn. a snug fit will do just fine... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Spark plug torque specs (Spax MC)*

According to the packaging for the NGK BKR7EIX, finger-tight + 2/3 turn.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Spark plug torque specs (OOOO-A3)*

20NM


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Spark plug torque specs ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i torqued them to 18. i searched audizine and someone said 16, then they said 20 for the vr6 so i averaged the two


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Spark plug torque specs (Spax MC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spax MC* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i torqued them to 18. i searched audizine and someone said 16, then they said 20 for the vr6 so i averaged the two









retorque them to 20 to be safe don't want any cylinder pressure pushing past your plugs thats lost power


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

Bentley manual says 25Nm for the spark plugs.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (staulkor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staulkor* »_Bentley manual says 25Nm for the spark plugs.

bentley is wrong elsaweb says 20


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yes you do need to torque them.


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: Spark plug torque specs (Spax MC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spax MC* »_i'm doing my spark plugs and i can't seems to find the post which listed the torque specs for the spark plugs
thanks


It is important to properly torque your sparkplugs to prevent leaks and also to prevent distortion to the valve seats which can cause expensive engine repairs. Over-tightening or under-tightening of sparkplugs is bad in multi-valve engines where the sparkplug is centrally located between the valves seats. More torque is never better. The correct torque per the factory manual is exactly what you should tighten the sparkplug to. In this case the factory spec is 25 Nm = 18.44 ft/lbs or ~221 inch/pounds. A nice small inch/pound torque wrench is handy for sparkplugs, oil drain plugs, etc.


----------

